# Colorado Democrats fail to stave off gun control-based recall efforts



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Colorado Democrats fail to stave off gun control-based recall efforts*

Published July 04, 2013
FoxNews.com










FILE: March, 20, 2013: Colorado Governor John Hickenlooper signs gun control bills into law in his office at the state capitol in Denver, Colo. (Reuters)
Two Colorado Democratic lawmakers facing recall elections for their support of the state's strict new gun control laws failed in separate attempts to block or slow their recall elections Wednesday.
The secretary of state's office ruled against Senate President John Morse of Colorado Springs, who wanted his recall effort invalidated because of a technical error by his opponents.
Deputy secretary of state Suzanne Staiert also rejected a request by Democratic Sen. Angela Giron of Pueblo to have her recall challenge shifted to a new venue because she said Republican Secretary of State Scott Gessler wouldn't fairly decide her case.
The twin decisions mean appeals and more legal wrangling over what could be the first state legislative recall elections in Colorado history.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/07/04/recall-efforts-against-pro-gun-control-colorado-dems-survive-challenge/?test=latestnews#ixzz2Y5B1LAR4


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

That's what happens when you don't properly represent your constituents. You get thrown out. I hope those losers are sweating bullets right now... 

If only in Mass...


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> If only in Mass...


They stand a better chance than we do.

Colorado:
http://www.politico.com/2012-election/map/#/President/2012/CO

Taxachusetts:
http://www.politico.com/2012-election/map/#/President/2012/MA


----------

